# Μουσικές ιστορίες από τον Αμαζόνιο, τη Σιέρα Λεόνε και την Ιαπωνία



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2013)

*«Μουσικές ιστορίες από τον Αμαζόνιο, τη Σιέρα Λεόνε και την Ιαπωνία»*







ΜΕΓΑΡΟ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
ΑΙΘΟΥΣΑ ΔΗΜ. ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

*ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 26 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2013/21:0**0*

- Johann Sebastian Bach / Franz Liszt: Πρελούδιο και φούγκα σε λα ελάσσονα 
- Franz Liszt: Σονάτα σε σι ελάσσονα
- Claude Debussy: Syrinx για σόλο φλάουτο (1913)
- César Franck: Σονάτα για πιάνο και φλάουτο σε λα μείζονα 

*Πάνος Καράν* πιάνο
*Ζαχαρίας Ταρπάγκος* φλάουτο

*Πάνος Καράν*
Ο Πάνος Καράν γεννήθηκε στην Κρήτη το 1982. Μεγάλωσε στην Αθήνα, όπου άρχισε μαθήματα πιάνου σε ηλικία 7 ετών, και σύντομα διακρίθηκε. Σπούδασε στη Βασιλική Ακαδημία Μουσικής του Λονδίνου. Έκανε το επαγγελματικό του ντεμπούτο σε ηλικία 19 ετών στο South Bank Centre του Λονδίνου και το 2004 βραβεύτηκε στον Διεθνή Διαγωνισμό “Jose Iturbi” στη Βαλένθια της Ισπανίας, παίζοντας στον τελικό με τη Συμφωνική Ορχήστρα της Βαλένθιας.
Ο Πάνος Καράν έχει ένα πολυάσχολο πρόγραμμα εμφανίσεων στην Ευρώπη και στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Στις προηγούμενες εμφανίσεις του περιλαμβάνονται το South Bank Centre του Λονδίνου, το Θέατρο Ερμιτάζ της Αγίας Πετρούπολης, το Konzerthaus της Βιέννης, τo Oji Hall του Τόκιο, καθώς και τρία σόλο ρεσιτάλ στο Κάρνεγκι Χολ (Weill Recital Hall) στη Νέα Υόρκη. Το 2007 ερμήνευσε τον πλήρη κύκλο των Κονσέρτων για Πιάνο του Μπετόβεν με την St. John’s Festival Orchestra στην Αγγλία.
Τον Δεκέμβριο του 2009, ηχογράφησε το πρώτο του άλμπουμ με το 3ο Κονσέρτο Ραχμάνινοφ, με την Orion Symphony Orchestra. Τον Ιανουάριο του 2011, συμπράττοντας με την Κρατική Ορχήστρα Αθηνών στο 3ο Κονσέρτο του Ραχμάνινοφ, έλαβε ενθουσιώδεις κριτικές.
Τον Ιανουάριο του 2011 ίδρυσε τη μη κερδοσκοπική οργάνωση Keys of Change (www. keysofchange. org) με το μότο «Μπορεί η μουσική ν’ αλλάξει τον κόσμο; Πιστεύουμε ότι μπορεί.» Έχει ολοκληρώσει έξι πρότζεκτ με το Keys of Change, στον Αμαζόνιο, την βορειανατολική Ιαπωνία, την Ουγκάντα και τη Σιέρα Λεόνε.

*Ζαχαρίας Ταρπάγκος *
Γεννήθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη, όπου άρχισε μαθήματα φλάουτου. Αποφοίτησε από την τάξη φλάουτου του Νίκου Νικόπουλου με άριστα παμψηφεί και 1ο βραβείο. Συνέχισε τις μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές του στη Βασιλική Μουσική Ακαδημία του Λονδίνου αποκτώντας το Master of Music in Performance. Είναι μέλος του "Transcription Ensemble” με το οποίο ηχογράφησε το 2007 για λογαριασμό της European Broadcasting Union. Είναι επίσης μέλος του "seduCant" ομάδα συνέργειας σύγχρονων τεχνών (μουσική /βίντεο / χορογραφία). Πρόσφατα, έγινε μέλος της ομάδας όπερας δρόμου «Oper (O)». Από το Δεκέμβριο του 2010, είναι μέλος της Συμφωνικής Ορχήστρας της Ελληνικής Ραδιοφωνίας (Εθνική Συμφωνική Ορχήστρα ΕΡΤ). Είναι τακτικός συνεργάτης με την "Καμεράτα Φίλων της Μουσικής" με την οποία συμπράττει παίζοντας φλάουτα εποχής (μπαρόκ και κλασικής περιόδου).

Τιμές εισιτηρίων: Ζώνη Α 30, Ζώνη Β 18, φοιτητικά, ΑΜΕΑ, 65+ 8
Αγορά εισιτηρίων online.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 10, 2013)

Συμπληρωματικά αναφέρω:

Η εκδήλωση οργανώνεται και παρουσιάζεται από το Keys of Change και το Αμερικανικό Κολλέγιο Ελλάδος. Χορηγοί επικοινωνίας είναι η Καθημερινή και ο Αθήνα 9.84.
Τα έσοδα της εκδήλωσης θα διατεθούν για τους σκοπούς του Keys of Change και την ενίσχυση του Ταμείου Υποτροφιών του Αμερικανικού Κολλεγίου Ελλάδος. 
Στις σελίδες Panos Karan  και Keys of Change στο Facebook υπάρχουν ιστορίες και φωτογραφίες από τα πρότζεκτ του Keys of Change.






Design by Dioni Kalogeropoulou

Εισιτήρια στο τηλέφωνο 210 7282 333 και online.


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2013)

...
Ένα κείμενο του Πάνου, χωρίς μουσική αλλά με ψυχή:*

Μουσικές ιστορίες από τον Αμαζόνιο, τη Σιέρα Λεόνε και την Ιαπωνία*

*Παίζοντας μουσική στον Αμαζόνιο*

Μου φαίνεται σχεδόν σαν ψέμα ότι ήμουν εκεί. Δεν μπορεί εγώ που ζω στον πολιτισμένο, σχεδόν αποστειρωμένο κόσμο να είμαι ο ίδιος άνθρωπος με εκείνον που βρέθηκε στη ζούγκλα του Περού και του Εκουαδόρ και έπαιξε την ίδια μουσική που παίζει στις υπερσύγχρονες αίθουσες συναυλιών μας. Οι άνθρωποι εκεί αποτελούν φυσικό κομμάτι του τροπικού δάσους. Χτίζουν τα σπίτια τους μέσα σε λίγες μέρες με ξύλο και φύλλα, εξαρτώνται από το δάσος για τροφή και επιβίωση, γεννιούνται, ζουν και πεθαίνουν στο τροπικό δάσος. Και ξαφνικά εμφανίζομαι εγώ, από τον «ανεπτυγμένο» κόσμο, με ένα ηλεκτρικό πιάνο 88 πλήκτρων, μια γεννήτρια και μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που υποστηρίζουν και καταγράφουν κάθε βήμα μου, παρ’ όλα αυτά όμως, το πιο δυνατό μάθημα έρχεται από τους ανθρώπους για τους οποίους παίζω.

Η πλευρά της επιβίωσης (ή αλλιώς η πρακτική πλευρά) του ταξιδιού ήταν ιδιαίτερα δύσκολη. Αντιλαμβανόμουν ότι ανά πάσα στιγμή με περιτριγύριζε πλήθος έντομα: από μυρμήγκια και ταραντούλες μέχρι κουνούπια, σκαθάρια, ακρίδες και κατσαρίδες. Για πολλές μέρες μετά την επιστροφή μου, στην ασφάλεια του σπιτιού μου, κοίταζα συνεχώς γύρω μου να δω μήπως σέρνονται ζωύφια στους τοίχους. Δεν είχα ξανακοιμηθεί σε μια μικροσκοπική πλαστική σκηνή, και στη μέση του πουθενά ένιωθα πιο εκτεθειμένος απ’ όσο είχα νιώσει ποτέ μου. Τον νου μου κατέκλυζαν σκέψεις «αν αυτό» και «αν εκείνο», καθώς προσπαθούσα μέσα στο «δυτικό» μυαλό μου να προβλέψω τις πιθανές απειλές. Οι πολυτέλειες της ζωής μας φαίνονταν πιο μακρινές από κάθε άλλη φορά – ηλεκτρισμός με το πάτημα ενός διακόπτη, τρεχούμενο νερό, τηλέφωνα, υπολογιστές, παγωτό – η απουσία τους θύμιζε συνέχεια τις αυθαίρετες εξαρτήσεις μας.

Θα έφτανα σχεδόν στο σημείο να πω ότι για τους περισσότερους από εμάς που ζούμε μακριά από τη φύση, η σπουδαία μας μουσική υπάρχει για να αναπληρώσει το κενό, να αντικαταστήσει την ομορφιά που λείπει. Το μεγαλείο και η απεραντοσύνη της ζούγκλας εκπέμπουν μια αίσθηση γαλήνης που μόνο μέσω της μουσικής είχα νιώσει. Η εμπειρία να βιώνεις και τις δύο αυτές δυνάμεις συνδυασμένες είναι απερίγραπτη. Η φινέτσα ενός Νυχτερινού του Σοπέν με φόντο την ανέγγιχτη φύση του τροπικού δάσους του Αμαζονίου με έκανε να ελπίζω ότι μπορούμε να είμαστε μέρος της φύσης χωρίς τη ματαιοδοξία να την κατακτήσουμε.

Η μεγάλη πρόκληση μόλις φτάναμε σε μια νέα κοινότητα ήταν να μας αποδεχτούν. Στα δικά τους μάτια, κάθε ξένος αντιμετωπίζεται με μεγάλη περιέργεια, αλλά και με ακόμη μεγαλύτερη καχυποψία για τις προθέσεις του. Πολιορκημένοι από πετρελαϊκά συμφέροντα, ιεραποστόλους, τουρίστες με μεγάλες κάμερες και ανθρώπους που θέλουν να σώσουν τον κόσμο, οι άνθρωποι στις περισσότερες από αυτές τις κοινότητες θέλουν να τους αφήσουν ήσυχους. Η ταπεινότητα αποδείχθηκε το καλύτερο εργαλείο. Δεν είχε σημασία που είχαμε ταξιδέψει τόση απόσταση και είχαμε περάσει κάθε είδους αναποδιές και αντιξοότητες, ο τελευταίος λόγος ανήκε σ’ αυτούς. Το κλειδί για να σε αφήσουν να μπεις ήταν απλώς να ζητήσεις την άδειά τους. Ωστόσο, το παγκόσμιο μήνυμα της μουσικής παρέμενε απαράλλαχτο από το Κάρνεγκι Χολ μέχρι την αυλή του σχολείου σε μια κοινότητα Κετσουάν του Αμαζονίου: να μοιραστούμε μια ιδέα.

Ήταν μια εκπληκτική προσωπική ανταμοιβή να ακούγεται η φωνή μου ως μουσικού. Στον δικό μας κόσμο, είμαι συνηθισμένος να παίζω για ανθρώπους που πληρώνουν αρκετά χρήματα για μια βραδιά πολιτισμού και ψυχαγωγίας, ανθρώπους που πρέπει να προγραμματίσουν τον «χρόνο ακρόασης» στην πολυάσχολη ζωή τους. Όταν διαφημίζεις μια συναυλία κλασικής μουσικής, όλοι ξέρουν ότι πρόκειται για μια εμπειρία που βασίζεται στα υψηλότερα ιδεώδη του πολιτισμού μας. Αντίθετα, εκεί που αυτά τα ιδεώδη δεν θεωρούνται δεδομένα, εκεί που ξέραμε ότι οποιαδήποτε στιγμή μπορεί να απέρριπταν και τη μουσική μου και εμένα, η εμπειρία του μοιράσματος ήταν πολύ πιο αληθινή και ζωντανή.


*Παίζοντας μουσική στη Σιέρα Λεόνε*

Πήγα στη Σιέρα Λεόνε περιμένοντας να βρω ιστορίες πολέμου, πόνου και επιβίωσης, όμως εκείνες οι ιστορίες από το κοινό παρελθόν των κατοίκων αυτής της αφρικανικής χώρας δεν είναι αυτό που τους καθορίζει σήμερα. Ο καθένας έχει μια ιστορία, ωστόσο δεν συζητούν σχεδόν καθόλου για τον πόλεμο. Όλοι ένιωσαν τον πόνο και τη συμφορά, όλων η ζωή επηρεάστηκε, και η κτηνωδία ήταν τόσο ακραία και συγκλονιστική που δεν ξεχνιέται. Παρ’ όλα αυτά, η Σιέρα Λεόνε έχει προχωρήσει πολύ στον μακρύ δρόμο της ανάκαμψης· τώρα, δέκα χρόνια αργότερα, εξαιτίας της εκπληκτικής ψυχής του λαού της, ένας επισκέπτης ίσως και να μη διακρίνει τις πληγές του παρελθόντος. Αυτό που είναι αδύνατον να μην προσέξεις πάντως, είναι τα χαμόγελα, το γέλιο, ο χορός, η φιλοξενία. Η χώρα είναι ακατάστατη, σκονισμένη, χαώδης, παράλογη, όλα αυτά όμως αντισταθμίζονται από τα ολοζώντανα χρώματα, το αληθινό σφρίγος, την αποφασιστικότητα των ανθρώπων να χαμογελούν· πράγματα τόσο θαυμαστά που σε εμπνέουν.

Ένα παράδειγμα ήταν ο Αλουσίν, ο επί δύο εβδομάδες οδηγός, διερμηνέας και σύντροφος στο ταξίδι μας σε όλη τη χώρα. Ένας πολύ δραστήριος νεαρός γύρω στα 25, πάντα χαμογελαστός. Το 1998, όταν ο πόλεμος έφτασε στο Φριτάουν, ο Αλουσίν ζούσε στα περίχωρα της πρωτεύουσας με την οικογένειά του, αναγκασμένος στα 11 του χρόνια να περπατάει τακτικά γύρω στα 40 χιλιόμετρα για να βρει τρόφιμα. Ένα απόγευμα, την ώρα που γύριζε στο σπίτι, τον απήγαγαν οι αντάρτες. Τον έδειραν ανελέητα, τον βασάνισαν, του έκαναν ενέσεις ναρκωτικών και τον «επιστράτευσαν» ως ανήλικο στρατιώτη, μια μοίρα κοινή εκείνη την εποχή για τα παιδιά της ηλικίας του. Πριν καλά-καλά μπει στην εφηβεία, είχε γνωρίσει τον πόλεμο και τον θάνατο. Μετά από εννέα μήνες σε μια κόλαση, κατάφερε να αποδράσει. Έφτασε στο σπίτι του τρεις εβδομάδες αργότερα και βρήκε την πόρτα κλειστή, την οικογένειά του να λέει ότι δεν επέστρεψε ο γιος τους αλλά το φάντασμά του. Για να αναρρώσει από τη δοκιμασία του βρέθηκε τελικά σ’ ένα νοσοκομείο, όπου οι γιατροί χρειάστηκαν δύο μήνες για να απαλλάξουν τον οργανισμό του από τα ναρκωτικά. Σήμερα ο Αλουσίν ασχολείται ενεργά με οργανώσεις που βοηθούν παιδιά και νέους στη Σιέρα Λεόνε.
...
Την κλασική μουσική - παρότι γι’ αυτούς είναι κάτι άγνωστο, πρωτοφανές - στη Σιέρα Λεόνε τη νιώθουν με την καρδιά τους. Τους εμπνέει και εκφράζονται καταπληκτικά μέσω της κίνησης. Ποιος θα φανταζόταν ότι άνθρωποι που ακούνε πρώτη φορά κλασική μουσική θα χόρευαν τόσο όμορφα; Μερικές πρώην ιερόδουλες πετάχτηκαν αυθόρμητα από τις θέσεις τους για να χορέψουν με ελληνική μουσική, και στη συνέχεια με Τσαϊκόφσκι. Στη φυλακή, ήταν λες και ξέσπασε εξέγερση όταν χίλιοι κρατούμενοι άρχισαν να χτυπούν τα πόδια τους στον ρυθμό του Χέντελ. Τυφλά παιδιά χόρευαν θεαματικά υπό τους ήχους του Σοπέν, χοροπηδώντας μέσα σε μια μικρή αίθουσα, εκφράζοντας ελεύθερα αυτή τη νέα μουσική με τον πιο αναζωογονητικό και ωραίο τρόπο, ίσως επειδή κανείς δεν τους είπε ότι δεν γίνεται. Ένα από αυτά μου έπιασε πολύ απαλά το χέρι και ψιθύρισε τρυφερά «Διαμαντένια δάχτυλα».

*Η χαρά θυμίζει στους ανθρώπους ότι είναι ζωντανοί, όχι η θλίψη*, και η μουσική για τους κατοίκους της Σιέρα Λεόνε μπορεί μόνο να αποτελεί κομμάτι αυτής της χαράς. Ο νέος μας φίλος ο Αλουσίν χαμογελούσε καθώς μας έδειχνε τις ουλές του και μας έλεγε την ιστορία του: «Πρέπει να φροντίσουμε να υπάρχει μέλλον για τους νέους αυτού του τόπου», είπε. «Και η μουσική μπορεί να φέρει τους ανθρώπους πιο κοντά.»


*Παίζοντας μουσική στο Τοχοκού*

Στην πτήση της επιστροφής από την Ιαπωνία, τα δάκρυα δεν έπαυαν να κυλούν. Γεύτηκα τον πόνο, τον άγγιξα με τα χέρια μου, τον ένιωσα στην καρδιά μου. Τώρα ζει μέσα μου κι ένα κομμάτι της καρδιάς μου δεν θα αφήσει ποτέ το Τοχοκού. 
Προσπαθώ να θυμάμαι κάθε πρόσωπο που είδα και κάθε ιστορία που άκουσα στις δύο τελευταίες επισκέψεις μου, κάθε επαφή, κάθε μουσικό συναίσθημα. Όλοι στο Τοχοκού έχουν χάσει κάποιον: φίλο, γονιό, αδελφό, παιδί. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι που γνώρισα είχαν βιώσει τις χειρότερες μέρες της ζωής τους, ήταν όμως έτοιμοι να εκφράσουν με γενναιοδωρία την ευγνωμοσύνη τους προς εμάς, τους ξένους, «εκ μέρους της Ιαπωνίας». Δεν αρκεί να θυμόμαστε πως όλοι τους είναι επιζώντες. Είναι πιο σημαντικό να έχουμε κατά νου πως όταν παίζουμε μουσική, όταν μοιραζόμαστε ήχους, αυτός είναι ο πιο δυνατός μη λεκτικός τρόπος για να δείξουμε αλληλεγγύη και συμπόνια στους ανθρώπους που πέρασαν τις πιο συγκλονιστικές καταστάσεις της ζωής τους. Η μουσική μπορεί να προσφέρει ελπίδα και ενθάρρυνση ακόμη και στις πιο τραγικές περιόδους.

Υπάρχει κάτι εντελώς άμεσο στην παγκόσμια γλώσσα της μουσικής και στα μηνύματα που μεταφέρει. “Είμαστε εδώ. Δεν είστε μόνοι. Είμαστε μαζί. Θέλουμε να επικοινωνήσουμε. Θέλουμε να νιώσετε καλύτερα. Θέλουμε να νιώσετε ότι νοιαζόμαστε”. Όλα αυτά εκφρασμένα με μερικές μουσικές φράσεις, χωρίς μετάφραση και χωρίς λόγια. Και από την άλλη, τα ανεκτίμητα χαμόγελα των 12χρονων μαθητών, που τα νιώθουν όλα αυτά κι ακόμη περισσότερα, χωρίς να λένε τίποτα. Μαθητές που γνωρίζουν πιο πολλά για τα μηνύματα της μουσικής ακόμη και από επαγγελματίες μουσικούς. Έχουν το θάρρος να παίξουν στη σκηνή αυτό που μόλις έμαθαν στην πρόβα, πριν από μια ώρα. Οι προχωρημένοι διδάσκουν τους αρχάριους, όλοι έρχονται στο σχολείο νωρίτερα και μένουν μέχρι αργά για την πρόβα, μόνοι τους, χωρίς δασκάλους, απλά και μόνο επειδή το θέλουν. Πασχίζουν όσο μπορούν να εκφράσουν τα συναισθήματά τους με τη μουσική, να πουν αυτά που οι λέξεις δεν μπορούν.

Το ξεκίνημα, ένα κοντσέρτο για πιάνο μαζί με 100 μαθητές γυμνασίου, ήταν εξαιρετικό. Το διήμερο που κάναμε πρόβες, είχα την ευκαιρία να μιλήσω μαζί τους για την έκφραση των συναισθημάτων τους μέσω της μουσικής και τη διαφορά μεταξύ πρόβας και παράστασης. Έβλεπα τι προσπάθεια κατέβαλλαν, πώς βελτιώνονταν και πώς χρησιμοποιούσαν τη μουσική για να πουν ό,τι δεν εκφράζεται με λόγια. Μετά έπαιξα για τα παιδιά στο Χαρανομάκι, την πόλη δίπλα στην πυρηνική καταστροφή, αποκλεισμένα από τον κόσμο και θύματα διάκρισης από κάποιους, «τα παιδιά από τη Φουκουσίμα», που δεν επιτρέπεται να βγαίνουν έξω λόγω του φόβου της μόλυνσης από ραδιενέργεια. Με μεγάλη προθυμία έπαιξαν μουσική μαζί μας και τραγούδησαν για την ελπίδα του αύριο.

Η λέξη Φουκουσίμα συνοδεύεται από μια παγωνιά που δύσκολα εξηγείται. Όταν την προφέρεις, οι άλλοι σε κοιτάζουν με οίκτο και ταυτόχρονα με φόβο. Είναι το μέρος όπου μια αόρατη απειλή κατέστρεψε ζωές με τρόπους που είναι αδύνατο να μετρηθούν. Για παράδειγμα, σε μια πόλη 70.000 κατοίκων, που γλίτωσε από τον σεισμό και το τσουνάμι, τώρα έχουν απομείνει 10.000. Σπίτια που, ενώ παραμένουν όρθια, εγκαταλείφθηκαν βιαστικά, απομονωμένα μέσα στη ζώνη αποκλεισμού, και περιμένουν τους ενοίκους τους να επιστρέψουν σε 30 χρόνια. Υπάρχει μια ψυχολογική παρενέργεια που βαραίνει τον πυρήνα της ύπαρξης των κατοίκων της. Είναι δύσκολο να προχωρήσεις και να νιώσεις την πρόοδο του χρόνου, όταν η πρόοδος μετριέται σε διαστήματα 30 ετών.

Στο πρόσωπο κάθε ανθρώπου διακρινόταν μια ιστορία επιβίωσης, μια ιστορία ζωής και θανάτου, το τσουνάμι. H όψη της καταστροφής, οι ήχοι, οι σειρήνες, οι χαμένοι φίλοι, όλα είναι χαραγμένα στα πρόσωπα. Στο πρόσωπο ενός γέρου ψαρά που έχασε τα πάντα, μιας εθελόντριας που βοηθάει άλλους αφού έχασε τον πατέρα της, ενός δεκάχρονου παιδιού με έκφραση ενηλίκου. «Θάρρος, Ισινομάκι» είναι το μήνυμα πάνω σε ένα μνημείο καταμεσής στη ρημαγμένη περιοχή, σε χώρο που δωρήθηκε στον δήμο από μια γυναίκα που έχασε το μαγαζί της. Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τον κύριο στο νοσοκομείο στη Μιναμισόμα, την πρώτη γραμμή για τη μέτρηση των συνεπειών της ακτινοβολίας στους ανθρώπους, που ζήτησε να τον φέρουν πιο κοντά, προσπάθησε να πει κάτι αλλά μόνο δάκρυα βγήκαν, προσπάθησε ξανά μα κι άλλα δάκρυα κύλησαν από τα μάτια του, σε ένα πρόσωπο σημαδεμένο από ρυτίδες πόνου. Τελικά, κατάφερε μόνο να ψελλίσει «Αριγκάτο». Άλλος ένας επιζών.
...
Είδα μια γυναίκα που είχε από παιδί ένα παιχνίδι με τη μουσική του Καρυοθραύστη να ξεσπάει σε κλάματα όταν άκουσε ξανά τη μουσική του Τσαϊκόφσκι. Έδωσα ένα ρεσιτάλ σε έναν από τους προσωρινούς καταυλισμούς, όπου το κοινό προσπαθούσε απεγνωσμένα να συγκρατήσει τους αναστεναγμούς της θλίψης εν χορώ, ακούγοντας το Sakura. *Χαμόγελα και δάκρυα, χωρίς μετάφραση, χωρίς λόγια, χωρίς γλώσσα. *

Ο καθένας είχε τον δικό του μοναδικό, δυνατό, όμορφο τρόπο να δείξει την ευγνωμοσύνη του. Ωστόσο, ένιωθα τύψεις όταν τη δεχόμουν, επειδή η μεγαλύτερη ανταμοιβή ήταν ένα κοινό έτοιμο να ακούσει, ανοιχτό στη μουσική – και ανταμείφθηκα γενναιόδωρα. Ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού μου έχει μείνει στο Τοχοκού, να νιώθει την οδύνη από τις νωπές ακόμη πληγές, κι εγωιστικά πήρα ένα κομμάτι του Τοχοκού μαζί μου: την αξιοπρέπεια, τη γενναιοδωρία, την καλοσύνη, για να τα μοιραστώ με τον κόσμο, ελπίζοντας ότι ο κόσμος δεν θα ξεχάσει.


Οι επισημάνσεις δικές μου, κι ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς στον Πάνο.

*Bach in the Amazon*, *Bach in the Amazon - Part II*

*Keys of Change in Sierra Leone*

*Keys of Change in Japan: Journey with Hope*, Two Fukushima Concerts - You can help

*Keys of Change in Uganda*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ...


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2013)

...
Την Παρασκευή που είχαμε το θερινό ηλιοστάσιο, τη μεγαλύτερη μέρα και τη μικρότερη νύχτα του χρόνου, έζησα μια από τις ωραιότερες μέρες και τις πιο μελωδικές νύχτες της χρονιάς, το επιστέγασμα, την κορύφωση μιας εξαιρετικής για μένα εβδομάδας. 





Εδώ, σε μια επαρχιακή πόλη που διψάει για εκδηλώσεις πολιτισμού, ασφυκτιώντας μέσα στα κλισέ της «οπισθοδρομικότητας», της «αμορφωσιάς» και της «χωριατιάς» που με τόση ευκολία αποδίδουν στην ελληνική επαρχία μερικοί πρωτευουσιάνοι, κλεισμένοι τόσο πολύ μέσα στο καβούκι τους που έχουν πια την εντύπωση ότι αυτό είναι όλος ο κόσμος, αυτή είναι η μόνη όψη του τόπου μας. Μπορεί σε πολλά να είμαστε πίσω, πάρα πολλά να μην είναι όπως θα τα θέλαμε, όμως υπάρχει ζωή και πέρα από το άστυ, κλεινόν ή όχι, έχουν φυτευτεί σπόροι που σιγά σιγά βλασταίνουν και καρπίζουν, κάτι σαλεύει παρά την παραμέληση. Και όμως, κινείται.





Με τη Νεανική Ορχήστρα Δωματίου

Ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς τον Πάνο και τον Ζαχαρία, δυο παλικάρια που - εκτός από μουσικοί πανάξιοι, άνθρωποι καλόχαροι, χαμογελαστοί μα καθόλου επιπόλαιοι - είναι και όσο χρειάζεται ταπεινοί χωρίς να υποτιμούν τον εαυτό τους ή τους ακροατές και τους συνομιλητές τους, παιδιά με ψυχή που εκφράζεται αβίαστα, με απόλυτη φυσικότητα στη μουσική που αγκαλιάζουν, μετουσιώνουν και μοιράζονται απλόχερα μαζί μας, όπου σταθούν κι όπου βρεθούν, ανεξάρτητα από τα ασφυκτικά κουτάκια όπου συνήθως φυλακίζεται η κλασική μουσική. Γιατί έχουν το εξαιρετικό χάρισμα να δημιουργούν ηχητικά τοπία, τόπους που υπερβαίνουν τον χώρο και τον χρόνο, φευγαλέα αλλά _και_ γι' αυτό μαγικά.





Στο Μουσικό Γυμνάσιο





Στη Σονάτα σε λα μείζονα για βιολί και πιάνο του Φρανκ, μεταγραμμένη για φλάουτο και πιάνο


Όταν λαλεί η μουσική, τα λόγια περιττεύουν. Μην τους χάσετε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2013)

ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ 26/6/2013
*Όταν η μουσική αλλάζει τον κόσμο*​

*Συναυλία στο Μέγαρο με τον Πάνο Καράν και τον Ζαχαρία Ταρπάγκο*
*ΝΙΚΟΣ ΒΑΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ*

«Μουσικές ιστορίες από τον Αμαζόνιο, τη Σιέρα Λεόνε και την Ιαπωνία».




​*ΣΥΝΑΥΛΙΑ. *Ο πιανίστας Πάνος Καράν ανήκει στο είδος εκείνο των καλλιτεχνών που τους χαίρεται κανείς όχι μόνο για το ταλέντο και την αφοσίωσή τους στην τέχνη, αλλά και για το εύρος της προσφοράς τους. Ο Πάνος Καράν, με στέρεη πλέον καριέρα στο εξωτερικό, δίνει, όποτε το επιτρέπει το πρόγραμμά του, συναυλίες και στην Ελλάδα, και κάθε του εμφάνιση είναι γεγονός.

Μία σημαντική μουσική βραδιά είναι και η αποψινή (9 μ.μ.) στην Αίθουσα Δημήτρη Μητρόπουλου στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής Αθηνών, όπου ο Πάνος Καράν στο πιάνο και ο Ζαχαρίας Ταρπάγκος στο φλάουτο συμπράττουν σε ένα ξεχωριστό πρόγραμμα υψηλού σκοπού. Ολα τα έσοδα της εκδήλωσης θα διατεθούν για τους σκοπούς του Keys of Change και την ενίσχυση του Ταμείου Υποτροφιών του Αμερικανικού Κολλεγίου Ελλάδος.

Τι είναι, όμως, το Keys of Change; Είναι αυτό που έχει κάνει τον Πάνο Καράν να ξεχωρίσει μεταδίδοντας ένα μήνυμα για τη δύναμη του κάθε ανθρώπου όταν επενδύει με πίστη στους σκοπούς του. Είναι ένα δικό του πρότζεκτ, που προωθεί διεθνώς μαζί με τους άξιους συνεργάτες του, με σκοπό να δημιουργήσει ισχυρά βιώματα μέσα από τη μουσική σε διάφορες περιοχές του κόσμου, όπου τα παιδιά, κυρίως, δεν έχουν δυνατότητα να εκτεθούν στη μουσική εκπαίδευση. Το Keys of Change (www.keysofchange.org), που ιδρύθηκε τον Αύγουστο του 2010, έχει καταχωρισθεί στη Μεγάλη Βρετανία ως φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα.

Οι εμπειρίες του Πάνου Καράν από τον Αμαζόνιο, τη Σιέρα Λεόνε, την Ιαπωνία έχουν ήδη μετουσιωθεί σε σημαντικό βίωμα όχι μόνο για τον ίδιο και τους συνεργάτες του, αλλά κυρίως για τα εκατοντάδες παιδιά που βίωσαν την ευεργετική επίδραση της μουσικής ως εμπειρία εσωτερικής μετάλλαξης.

Η συναυλία απόψε στο Μέγαρο έχει τίτλο «Μουσικές ιστορίες από τον Αμαζόνιο, τη Σιέρα Λεόνε και την Ιαπωνία» και το πρόγραμμα περιλαμβάνει τα έργα:
Johann Sebastian Bach / Franz Liszt: Πρελούδιο και φούγκα σε λα ελάσσονα - Franz Liszt: Σονάτα σε σι ελάσσονα- Claude Debussy: Syrinx για σόλο φλάουτο (1913) - César Franck: Σονάτα για πιάνο και φλάουτο σε λα μείζονα. 
Τιμές εισιτηρίων: Φοιτητικά, ΑμεΑ, 65+: 8 ευρώ. Ζώνη Β: 18 ευρώ. Ζώνη Α: 30 ευρώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2013)

Ήταν μια εξαιρετική βραδιά. Οι λεξιλόγοι που βρεθήκαμε εκεί ζήσαμε μια σπουδαία μουσική εμπειρία, για την οποία ευχαριστούμε πρώτα πρώτα τον Πάνο και τον Ζαχαρία. Έπαιξαν συναρπαστικά, συγκλονιστική μουσική, που έδενε αρμονικά με τα ένθετα βιντεάκια από τα ταξίδια των πλήκτρων της αλλαγής στον Αμαζόνιο, τη Σιέρα Λεόνε και την Ιαπωνία.

Αξίζουν, όμως, συγχαρητήρια και στους αθόρυβους οργανωτές της συναυλίας. Οι ιστορίες που είχαν να διηγηθούν μετά ήταν μια πιστή εικόνα της σημερινής Ελλάδας...


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2013)

Η χτεσινή δυνατή εμπειρία ήταν και το ύστατο πλήγμα σε κάθε αυταπάτη για τη μουσική μου παιδεία. Ακούω κλασική από μικρός, να 'ναι καλά η αδελφή μου. Την ακούω όμως χωρίς σύστημα, σκόρπια, για μεγάλες περιόδους ανάλογα με τις επιλογές ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών, άλλοτε του Τρίτου, τώρα και του ίντερνετ. Τα κλασικά της κλασικής τα έχω φάει με το κουτάλι μέσα από πολλές και διάφορες συλλογές με πολλά για τους πολλούς. Δεν συγκρατώ εκτελεστές ούτε θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες για σονάτες και συμφωνίες αν το μόνο τους διακριτικό είναι ένας αριθμός. Συγκρατώ τη χροιά εκτελέσεων: σε εποχή που πετούσαμε τις παλιές τεχνολογίες (βινίλια, μαγνητοταινίες) και περνούσαμε στα σιντί, θυμάμαι σε ένα από τα καταστήματα-μεγαθήρια της Όξφορντ Στριτ (το Virgin ή το HMV) να ζητάω από τον υπάλληλο, γενικά και αόριστα, «την πιο γνωστή εκτέλεση» του Μεσσία του Χέντελ γιατί μου είναι αδύνατο να ακούσω άλλη εκτέλεση (μη με ρωτήσετε ποια είναι — θα πρέπει να πάω να βρω το σιντί). 

Πέρασα πολλά χρόνια με το γραφείο της καθημερινής εργασίας μου δίπλα στο σαλόνι, όπου η κόρη μου μάθαινε πιάνο ή εξασκούνταν. Κάποια κομμάτια τα άκουσα ξανά και ξανά σε όλες τις εκδοχές, από σφαγιασμένες έως υποφερτές, και δεν θυμάμαι να βαρυγκόμησα ποτέ. Ταυτόχρονα έχω καταλάβει τι σημαίνει να θέλεις να μάθεις να παίζεις καλά ένα μουσικό κομμάτι.

Χτες ο Πάνος είχε διαλέξει δύσκολο πρόγραμμα, σαν να δοκίμαζε τη μνήμη του και την αντοχή του. Έχω πει και το ξαναλέω ότι βάζω τους μουσικούς, περισσότερο και από τους ηθοποιούς του θεάτρου, στα υπεράνθρωπα όντα που καταφέρνουν να απομνημονεύσουν μια τεράστια αλυσίδα συχνά ισχνά συνδεδεμένων πληροφοριών, κάτι σαν να μπορείς να πεις 20.000 δεκαδικά του π στη σειρά χωρίς να κομπιάσεις. Χωρίς ούτε ένα σαρδάμ.

Τη σονάτα για πιάνο του Λιστ, αν την είχα ακούσει, σίγουρα δεν τη θυμόμουν χτες. (Αυτή η άγνοιά μου ήταν το ύστατο πλήγμα που λέω στην αρχή.) Έτσι κι αλλιώς, η επαφή με το μουσικό έργο είναι διαφορετική όταν κάθεσαι μπροστά στον εκτελεστή και μπορείς να προσηλωθείς στη δική του προσήλωση. Ομολογώ ότι, πέρα από την ευφορία που προκαλούσαν οι ήχοι, ευφορία προκαλούσε και η παρακολούθηση του κάματου του εκτελεστή, κάματου που όμως περνούσε στον θεατή (όχι μόνο τον ακροατή) σαν την κορυφαία άνεση της δεξιοτεχνίας. Ο Πάνος έπαιξε την ημίωρη σονάτα χωρίς παρτιτούρα, με τα δάχτυλά του σε άπειρες πιρουέτες πέντε χορευτών.

Από χτες η σονάτα προστέθηκε στα μενού των ακροαμάτων μου, όχι μόνο για να μην ξεχάσω αυτό το σπουδαίο έργο, αλλά για να θυμάμαι όλη την υπέροχη βραδιά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2013)

Το σημερινό σημείωμα του Νίκου Βατόπουλου στην Καθημερινή:

Ιεραπόστολος της μουσικής







Οι πόρτες θα έπρεπε να είναι ανοικτές για κάθε Έλληνα δημιουργό που σταδιοδρομεί στο εξωτερικό και, σε πολύ σκληρές συνθήκες ανταγωνισμού, διακρίνεται και παράλληλα τιμάει και το όνομα της Ελλάδας. Το σκεφτόμουν προχθές, στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής, όπου ο Πάνος Καράν, με βάση το Λονδίνο, έδωσε ένα ρεσιτάλ όχι συνηθισμένο. Αυτό που τον κάνει ξεχωριστό είναι: η απλότητά του, η επαφή του με το κοινό (στο οποίο απευθύνθηκε τρεις φορές), η δεξιοτεχνία του (εξαίρετος στην ερμηνεία της «αυτοβιογραφικής» Σονάτας για πιάνο σε σι ελάσσονα, S178 του Λιστ, χωρίς παρτιτούρα επί 30 λεπτά), η συναίσθηση της αποστολής του ως μουσικού. Το τελευταίο αξίζει να εξηγηθεί. Άλλωστε, ήταν η σπονδυλική στήλη της εκδήλωσης. Το 2010, ο Πάνος Καράν ίδρυσε την οργάνωση Keys of Change με σκοπό να προσφέρει μουσική εμπειρία σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές του κόσμου. Στον Αμαζόνιο, στη Σιέρα Λεόνε, στην Ιαπωνία του τσουνάμι. Σαν ιεραπόστολος, σαν ταξιδιώτης, σαν κοινωνός ενός μηνύματος αγάπης, ο Πάνος Καράν κέρδισε τον μεγάλο σεβασμό του κοινού, προχθές στο Μέγαρο, όπου μαζί με τον συνεργάτη του, τον φλαουτίστα Ζαχαρία Ταρπάγκο, προσέφεραν μια σύνθετη εμπειρία που δεν ήταν μόνο μουσική. Τα βίντεο από τις αποστολές στην Αμερική, την Αφρική και την Ασία, όπου ο Πάνος Καράν γίνεται αντικείμενο λατρείας από τα παιδιά και τους ενηλίκους, μου έδωσαν την αίσθηση του «χρέους», που εκπληρώνεται μέσα από την προσωπική ανάπτυξη προς τους άλλους ανθρώπους. Ένιωσα τυχερός, για μία ακόμη φορά, που άκουσα ζωντανά τον Πάνο Καράν να παίζει στο Μέγαρο. Ήταν ένα επιπλέον πειστήριο για το πόσο ισχυρό αποτύπωμα αφήνει η προσωπικότητα του καλλιτέχνη πάνω στο κοινό. Αφήσαμε την αίθουσα με το μυαλό μας γεμάτο ιδέες και τις αισθήσεις σε εγρήγορση.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 28, 2013)

Για τη μαγική μουσική του Πάνου μίλησαν άλλοι πριν από μένα και τα είπαν μια χαρά, παρόλο που είναι δύσκολο να μεταφερθούν σκέψεις και συναισθήματα σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.
Το μόνο που μπορώ να μεταφέρω εγώ εδώ είναι ένα μικρό απόσπασμα διαλόγου που έγινε αργότερα μεταξύ μας.

-Εγώ: .... και πόσο σκοπεύεις να τραβήξεις αυτή την ιστορία (του Keys of Change);
-Πάνος: (ανασηκώνει τους ώμους και χαμογελάει αφοπλιστικά) Μα... όλη μου τη ζωή! Είναι αυτό που θέλω να κάνω, πάει και τελείωσε! 
-: .... !! ; !!!
-: ... και μάλιστα έχω σχέδια, θα μεγαλώσει κι άλλο!


Καλή σου τύχη, Πάνο. Ή μάλλον καλή δύναμη. Ή ίσως ούτε κι αυτή --την πρώτη την έφτιαξες μόνος σου, τη δεύτερη είναι φανερό πως την έχεις. Εύχομαι απλώς να κρατήσουν για πάντα τα καύσιμα που κινούν την ψυχή και το μυαλό σου και να ταξιδεύουν τη μουσική σου στα πέρατα του κόσμου. Είναι ο μόνος προσηλυτισμός που θεωρώ θεμιτό. :)


----------

